# Interview time



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

My lad has an interview at the Ford engine plant in Bridgend.
Time of interview? 7.30AM Saturday morning.

Must be testing his commitment to getting out of bed!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

testing his resolve no doubt , got a few mates that work there , and boredom is the main problem , hope he likes reading .
unless its changed of course


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

My mate went there for an interview a few weeks ago,same time and day as your son.


----------

